# Laptop ASUS si spegne in compilazione

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Problema: il mio portatile Asus A4B00KA con processore AMD 64 Athlon Mobile si spegne mentre compilo qualsiasi pachetto, solo se l'alimentazione è a batteria.

Ho installato Gentoo a 64 bit e seguito passo passo la guida alla gestione energetica...

Qualcuno sa darmi spunti per risolvere il problema?

----------

## xveilsidex

ma si spegne dopo un periodo di 5 minuti consecutivi di compilazione? probabilmente i valori di autoprotezione della temperatura quando il portatite si trova a batteria sono inferiori di quando si trova ad alimentazione standard.

----------

## canduc17

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ma si spegne dopo un periodo di 5 minuti consecutivi di compilazione?

 Sì, più o meno...

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> probabilmente i valori di autoprotezione della temperatura quando il portatite si trova a batteria sono inferiori di quando si trova ad alimentazione standard.

 Ok.

Dove trovare questi valori?

----------

## riverdragon

Prova con cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points

----------

## djinnZ

Solo a batteria... non c'entra la temperatura ma la batteria. Controlla che sia correttamente inserita, che non ci siano falsi contatti, che il connettore dell'alimentatore non sia allentato (i falsi contatti provocano dannni e falsa ricaricarica). Non è che è da buttare?

----------

## koma

La mia domanda è: la batteria si trova vicino al processore? che temperatura ha? Fai occhio agli asus ho visto batterie esplodere perchè si surriscaldavano.

Riavvia il laptop con l'opzione acpi=off in append al kernel e installa sensors lo tieni con un watch su una finestra accanto alla compilazione e controlli la temperatura del processore della mobo e della batteria nonchè l'indicatore di carica.

```
watch -n0.5 sensors
```

----------

## canduc17

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova con cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points

 

```
canduc@candasus ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points

critical (S5):           100 C

passive:                 95 C: tc1=1 tc2=4 tsp=50 devices=CPU1 

active[0]:               45 C: devices=FN00
```

E' nella norma?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ... non c'entra la temperatura ma la batteria. Controlla che sia correttamente inserita, che non ci siano falsi contatti, che il connettore dell'alimentatore non sia allentato (i falsi contatti provocano dannni e falsa ricaricarica). Non è che è da buttare?

 Cacchio, spero che non sia dabuttare! Controllare se è ben inserita vuol dire smontare il portatile, perchè non è una batteria estraibile: si trova all'interno della scocca ed ho un microinterruttore per staccarla. Il connettore dell'alimentatore è a posto. Non mi avava dato questo problema con la precedente installazione di Gentoo...lo fà solo da quando ho piallato tutto e l'ho rimesso sù una settimana fà...

 *koma wrote:*   

> ...la batteria si trova vicino al processore?...Riavvia il laptop con l'opzione acpi=off in append al kernel e installa sensors lo tieni con un watch su una finestra accanto alla compilazione e controlli la temperatura del processore della mobo e della batteria nonchè l'indicatore di carica.

 Anche qui, per vedere come sono messi batteria e processore dovrei smontare il portatile...se è proprio necessario lo faccio...

Ho installato lm_sensors e mi ha trovato un pacco di roba, non sò neanch'io cosa guardare. Ecco un'esempio di output:

```
canduc@candasus ~ $ sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +41°C

adt7463-i2c-5-2e

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5040

V1.5:      +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.32 V)   

VCore:     +0.955 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.99 V)   

V3.3:      +3.279 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.38 V)   

V5:        +2.624 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.64 V)   

V12:       +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +15.94 V)   ALARM

CPU_Fan:   1450 RPM  (min =  109 RPM)                     

fan2:      9557 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                     

fan3:        82 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                     

fan4:     100000 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                     

CPU Temp: +53.75°C  (low  =  -127°C, high =  +127°C)       

Board Temp:

          +46.25°C  (low  =  -127°C, high =  +127°C)      

Remote Temp:

          +59.50°C  (low  =  -127°C, high =  +127°C)       

CPU_PWM:    64

Fan2_PWM:   64

Fan3_PWM:   64

vid:      +1.550 V  (VRM Version 2.4)
```

Devo guardare Core0 Temp, CPU Temp, Board Temp, Remote Temp? E poi devo guardare la temperatura della batteria?!

Ho provato ad avviare con acpi=off in append al kernel, ma non si avvia gnome: quando dovrebbe partire gdm rimane lo schermo nero e devo riavviare col bottone di on/off...

Un'altra cosa che ho notato è che la ventola della scheda video (fan2) và spessissimo...forse un po' troppo spesso. Ho una odiosissima ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 che faccio andare con il driver open radeon; questa la conf, magari ho skazzato qualcosa:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "radeon"

    Option         "DynamicClocks" "on"

    VendorName     "ATI"

    BoardName      "Mobility Radeon 9600 M10"

    Option         "AccelMethod" "XAA"

    Option         "ColorTiling" "1"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    VideoRam      128000

    Option           "DRI"     "true"

    Option           "AGPMode" "8"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"

EndSection
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Cacchio, spero che non sia dabuttare! Controllare se è ben inserita vuol dire smontare il portatile, perchè non è una batteria estraibile: si trova all'interno della scocca ed ho un microinterruttore per staccarla. Il connettore dell'alimentatore è a posto. Non mi avava dato questo problema con la precedente installazione di Gentoo...lo fà solo da quando ho piallato tutto e l'ho rimesso sù una settimana fà...

 visto che non hai fornito le necessarie informazioni ho scrutato nella sfera di cristallo che come si sa non è molto affidabile. Se il portatile ha più di un paio d'anni ed è stato usato con disinvoltura la batteria potrebbe essere già esaurita, ripeto potrebbe e da quello che dici adesso mi sembra più un problema software o un problema meccanico. Anche se è all'interno è possibile che la batteria si sia spostata leggermente nell'alloggiamento, basta un urto. Quindi estraila, rimettila a posto badando all'eventiale giogo che ha, così escludi l'hardware e procedi con il software.

/etc/sensors.conf va configurato e da quel che vedo anche il bios, controlla che i valori di warn siano corretti (che poi è quello che ha suggerito xevisidex).

----------

## canduc17

Sì, il portatile ha due annetti e un po'...ma non l'ho mai bistrattata la mia batteria.

Comunque, l'ho aperto ed ho visto che:la batteria ed il processore sono ben separati: la prima è in basso a sinistra, mentre il secondo in alto a sinistra;non ci sono giochi o falsi contatti, la batteria si alloggia perfettamente nel suo spazio e non si muove. I contatti non sono rovinati;

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> /etc/sensors.conf va configurato e da quel che vedo anche il bios, controlla che i valori di warn siano corretti

 

Per configurare sensors.conf ho seguito questa guida. Se non basta, dove posso cercare?

Nel mio BIOS non ci sono menù per lavorare con la batteria, se non un tool (di "ripristino") che te la fà caricare fino in fondo e poi ti chiede di lasciarla scaricare...l'ho già fatto e non serve ad una mazza per il mio problema.

Come faccio a sapere quali sono i valori corretti di warn? Ho googolato un po', ma non ho trovato niente...E dove devo inserirli?

Il valore che ho postato sopra è nella norma?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho un portatile con un centrino che soffre degli stessi problemi. Ho risolto la cosa in modo indolore usando cpufreqd per gestire lo scaling della cpu.

Cpufreqd consente di creare regole ad-hoc per gli sbalzi di temperatura. In questo modo faccio in modo che il clock del processore venga impostato al minimo quando viene sforata la temperatura limite, e venga poi rialzato quanto la temperatura scende.

Potrebbe sembrare una vaccata però in realtà bastano un paio di secondi con il clock al minimo che la temperatura scende anche di 20 gradi...

Questo è il mio file di configurazione di cpufreqd.

Le ultime regole gestiscono la temperatura guardando in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZN e /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZV, visto che il mio bios segnala due diverse temperature.

Aggiustale a seconda della tua temperatura limite e di quello che trovi in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/

```
[General]

pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

poll_interval=3

#enable_plugins= programs,acpi_ac,cpu,acpi_battery,acpi_temperature,nforce2,sensors,nvclock,apm,pmu

enable_plugins=acpi_ac,acpi_battery,acpi_temperature

enable_remote=1

remote_group=wheel

verbosity=5

[/General]

#[nforce2_atxp1]

#vcore_path=/some/path

#vcore_default=1500

#[/nforce2_atxp1]

#[sensors_plugin]

#sensors_conf=/some/file

#[/sensors_plugin]

[Profile]

name=ondemand

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=ondemand_lo

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=20%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=conservative

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=conservative

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=powersave

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=powersave_lo

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=20%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=performance

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=performance

[/Profile]

##

# Basic states

##

[Rule]

name=ac

ac=on

cpu_interval=0-100

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

battery_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=battery

ac=off

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=11-100

profile=conservative

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=battery_low

ac=off

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-10

profile=powersave

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=overheat_cpu

acpi_temperature=THZN:85-100

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand_lo

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=overheat_mb

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:85-100

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand_lo

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=overheat_all

acpi_temperature=THZN:85-100

acpi_temperature=THZV:85-100

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-100

profile=powersave_lo

[/Rule]
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Sì, il portatile ha due annetti e un po'...ma non l'ho mai bistrattata la mia batteria.
> 
> Comunque, l'ho aperto ed ho visto che:la batteria ed il processore sono ben separati: la prima è in basso a sinistra, mentre il secondo in alto a sinistra;non ci sono giochi o falsi contatti, la batteria si alloggia perfettamente nel suo spazio e non si muove. I contatti non sono rovinati;

 

quindi possiamo escludere il problema meccanico, il primo passo è fatto.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> questa guida. Se non basta, dove posso cercare?

 cerca anche sul forum (non la ripeto la spiegazione), ti conviene disabilitare i sensori inutilizzati.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Il valore che ho postato sopra è nella norma?
> 
> ```
> canduc@candasus ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
> 
> ...

 

no, hai il primo stato di avviso a 45 gradi aveva ragione xevilsidex (non ci avevo fatto caso, effetivamente per un amd64 è un tantino poco) mi sa che dovresti lanciare un 

```
echo 100:0:95:75:0 > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
```

 se non ricordo male ma documentati bene perchè non è una cosa che mi è capitato di fare oppure verifica la dsdt alle volte è quella che crea problemi.

I valori sono gli stessi sia che sei a batteria che a tensione di rete o cambiano? In ogni caso potrebbe anche essere la gestione della cpu che avvia in ritardo o ad una velocità ancora troppo bassa la ventola quando c'è un maggior carico. Quale usi conservative o ondemand?

Altro non so.

----------

## xveilsidex

non capisco, come mai alcune volte questi valori sono impostati in questa maniera di default?

----------

## canduc17

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> come mai alcune volte questi valori sono impostati in questa maniera di default?

 Infatti fanno abbastanza girare le palle ste cose...uno segue manuali e guide e poi si ritrova a piedi ugualmente per un problema del genere?! Dai...

----------

## canduc17

@ djinnZ: bè, non avrai la sfera di cristallo ma l'hai vista giusta: oggi, mentre cercavo di risolvere il problema, la carica della batteria è passata in un secondo da 35 minuti a 0...e poi si è spento il pc.

Una volta riacceso, Gnome mi ha gentilmente avvertito che "forse" labatteria è danneggiata, poichè nell'ultima carica si era caricata solo del 49%. Infatti:

```
canduc@candasus ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info 

present:                 yes

design capacity:         69000 mWh

last full capacity:      38070 mWh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          14800 mV

design capacity warning: 6900 mWh

design capacity low:     3450 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  690 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  690 mWh

model number:            A4KA

serial number:            

battery type:            LIon

OEM info:                ASUSTeK

canduc@candasus ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state 

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            24495 mW

remaining capacity:      36870 mWh

present voltage:         15756 mV
```

Bene: se ne compra una nuova o avete altri super trucchi da geek per resuscitarla?

----------

## koma

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ djinnZ: bè, non avrai la sfera di cristallo ma l'hai vista giusta: oggi, mentre cercavo di risolvere il problema, la carica della batteria è passata in un secondo da 35 minuti a 0...e poi si è spento il pc.
> 
> Una volta riacceso, Gnome mi ha gentilmente avvertito che "forse" labatteria è danneggiata, poichè nell'ultima carica si era caricata solo del 49%. Infatti:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le  batterie non si rigenerano mai, è una tecnica inutile che cmq al massimo ti da il 50% di durata in + rispetto a prima della rigenerazione e ti costa  quanto 1/2 batteria.

Le batterie asus fanno pena e la garanzia è di soli 6 mesi sul pezzo.

Suggerimenti:

Cerca su ebay batterie alternative cinesi (so che può sembrare strano ma sono migliori e costano meno).

Usa l'alimentazione a parete

Quando usi l'alimentazione a parete togli la batteria

Mantieni la batteria sempre al fresco il sole le danneggia davvero.

Il caldo dele ventole le danneggia davvero.

Il plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug plug unplug 

dell'alimentazione le danneggia davvero.

Caricarle a metà le danneggia davvero.

Scaricarle a metà le danneggia davvero.

Compra un portatile dell e sarai felice le loro batterie sono le migliori.

Non sperare che dopo 2 anni di intensa attività la batteria funzioni oltre il 30% di quando era nuova. Questo vale per qualsiasi marca.

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ djinnZ: bè, non avrai la sfera di cristallo ma l'hai vista giusta: oggi, mentre cercavo di risolvere il problema, la carica della batteria è passata in un secondo da 35 minuti a 0...e poi si è spento il pc.

 

 :Cool:  Considera ho messo le mani per la prima su un computer quasi trent'anni or sono e ci combatto ogni giorno da almeno quindici anni a questa parte, e tieni presente che la mia sfiga è leggendaria quanto la mia sbadataggine.

Col tempo l'esperienza si è sublimata in prescienza (consiglio la lettura di Herbert sull'argomento, l'intuizione per me è geniale) ormai, quindi non ci vuole molto ad indovinare la causa di un problema hardware.

Come metodo basta procedere per esclusione partendo sempre dalla verifica sulla causa meno probabile (nel caso specifico la batteria esaurita molto prima della sua vita teorica prevista), seguendo con la più probabile (errore di configurazione nella gestione ACPI/CPU autoscaling) e poi inizi a verificare le altre (errori nelle nuove versioni del software, parametri sbagliati per l'installazione, parametri bios sballati etc.) sempre secondo l'immancabile legge di murphy (capito a cosa serve e cosa vuol dire?!  :Mr. Green:  ).

----------

## canduc17

 *koma wrote:*   

> Le batterie non si rigenerano mai, è una tecnica inutile che cmq al massimo ti da il 50% di durata in + rispetto a prima della rigenerazione e ti costa quanto 1/2 batteria.

 Peccato...

 *koma wrote:*   

> Le batterie asus fanno pena e la garanzia è di soli 6 mesi sul pezzo.
> 
> Suggerimenti:
> 
> Cerca su ebay batterie alternative cinesi (so che può sembrare strano ma sono migliori e costano meno).

 Ok, grazie per la dritta, adesso ci darò un occhio.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Usa l'alimentazione a parete
> 
> Quando usi l'alimentazione a parete togli la batteria
> 
> Mantieni la batteria sempre al fresco il sole le danneggia davvero.
> ...

 Bè, adesso userò il laptop con l'alimentatore per forza!  :Very Happy:  Grazie del riepilogo, erano accorgimenti che ho sempre adottato...A parte il plug-unplug: la batteria in sto portatile non si estrae, è incassata nella scocca ed ha un interruttore micragnoso utilizzabile solo con una graffetta, per poterla disabilitare...E'la cosa più scomoda del mondo, quindi in pratica lo lasciavo sempre su on...Ma mi sà che con la nuova batteria dovrò cambiare abitudini...

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non sperare che dopo 2 anni di intensa attività la batteria funzioni oltre il 30% di quando era nuova. Questo vale per qualsiasi marca.

 Ok.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Compra un portatile dell e sarai felice le loro batterie sono le migliori.

 Sarò sfigato io, ma la mia esperienza è poco esaltante: mi è arrivato un mese fà un Dell Inspiron 1520 nuovo di pacca ed ora è già dal dottore per problemi hardware  :Sad:  C'è la ventola della CPU che entra in azione anche se navigo nel BIOS...ma solo se il disco fisso è attaccato! E ne ho già montato uno nuovo, ma fà la stessa storia...vedremo...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...tieni presente che la mia sfiga è leggendaria

 Tranquillo che sei in buona compagnia (vedi sopra)...  :Wink:   *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...sempre secondo l'immancabile legge di murphy (capito a cosa serve e cosa vuol dire?!  )

 Penso proprio di sì    :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

Visto che il problema e' hardware, direi che non c'entra moltissimissimo con gentoo, quindi:

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.   :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   legge di murphy (capito a cosa serve e cosa vuol dire?!  ) Penso proprio di sì   

 Penso proprio di no. A parte le banalità il principio di murphy o pessimismo, che dir si voglia, applicato intelligentemente è non escludere aprioristicamente le cause meno probabili ma iniziare da esse o tener presente le probabilità marginali nelle valutazioni di danno e/o rischio.

Tornando seri il plug/unplug alla fine potrebbe portare danni al computer, soprattutto se c'è il microinterruttore del piffero.

Sei solo stato sfortunato e la batteria era difettosa, punto. IMHO.

----------

